# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Thanh bình cuộc sống trên đảo Praia (Senegal) - Du lịch Châu Phi

## hangnt

*Du khách có thể đi bộ từ khu nghỉ ra biển, thưởng thức cá nướng và hải sản tươi ngon.*

Quần đảo Cape Verde (Mũi Xanh) bao gồm 10 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ, nằm ngoài khơi đất nước Senegal. Với làn nước trong veo và những bờ biển cát trắng, mỗi năm Cape Verde thu hút hàng chục nghìn lượt khách tới tham quan. 


Các đảo lớn và hút khách nhất thuộc quần đảo Cape Verde là thủ phủ của Cape Verde: Praia, đảo Boa Vista và Sal. Praia nằm trên vùng đất bao quanh ngọn núi lửa Santiago, là đảo lớn nhất. Mặc dù là thủ phủ nhưng nhịp sống ở Praia vẫn rất chậm rãi, thanh thản. 

Điểm đến đầu tiên của mọi du khách khi tới Praia là Cidade Velha, thành cổ đầu tiên được xây dựng ở miền biển đảo nhiệt đới này, ngày nay đã được công nhận là một trong những Di sản thế giới của UNESCO. Hầu hết các công trình đều đã được phục chế hoặc đang trong quá trình bảo dưỡng. 


Là thủ phủ của quần đảo, Praia có bến cảng chính nơi phà và các con thuyền qua lại, đưa đón khách cũng như một sân bay quốc tế lớn. 

Khu trung tâm của Praia là Plateau (đồng bằng). Sở dĩ nó có tên gọi như vậy là vì nó nằm trên một vùng đất khá bằng phẳng. Plateau nằm trên một vị trí khá đặc biệt, nhìn ra biển xanh bao la. Đi dạo trong khu trung tâm này, du khách được chiêm ngưỡng những công trình kiến trúc, tổ hợp rạp chiếu phim, cửa hàng và chợ - điểm đến tấp nập nhất của Praia. 


Du khách đến chợ Praia để tìm mua những sản phẩm địa phương giá rẻ như đĩa CD, vải vóc, trang phục châu Phi. Bạn có thể tìm thấy mọi thứ ở chợ. Sau khi được xây dựng lại, khu chợ đã sạch sẽ và có tổ chức hơn, chắc chắn là một thiên đường dành cho tín đồ mua sắm. 


Trong tiếng địa phương, Praia đã có nghĩa là “biển”. Điều này nói lên quá rõ vai trò của biển trong cuộc sống của người dân Cape Verde. Bao quanh Praia là vô số bãi biển đẹp và tổ chức những bữa tiệc trên biển chính là một trong những thú vui của dân địa phương và du khách. Nướng cá bên bờ biển hay thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống dưới ánh mặt trời chói chang là những hoạt động mà mọi du khách đều yêu thích. Đặc biệt, những bãi biển này nằm cách khu dân cư không xa và bạn có thể đi bộ ra bơi, tắm nắng






_Hiền Trang (Theo T)_

----------


## h20love

oa... thiên nhiên đẹp thật, bức cuối quá đẹp

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Phong cảnh đẹp thật :*

----------


## Mituot

Chà châu Phi cũng nhiều nơi để đi quá

----------

